
Fear, Groupthink Drove Unnecessary Global Lockdowns – RealClearPolitics - mrfusion
https://www.realclearpolitics.com/articles/2020/05/21/how_fear_groupthink_drove_unnecessary_global_lockdowns_143253.html
======
eutropia
Easy to say 3 months later.

Can't wait for these same folks to ask us to roll the dice next time.

------
aiscapehumanity
The science says we are still not in the clear, but I guess that doesn't mean
much appearently.

